# Radeon X1900 Voltmods



## W1zzard (Aug 16, 2006)

Show article


----------



## POGE (Aug 16, 2006)

Looking good.


----------



## WakeUpDead (Sep 29, 2006)

I would like to do this but what amount of performance increase will I get with this?

Also I have never done anything like this, on a scale 1-5 how difficult will this be?

One last thing, you show sodder points, and the line to another point, what gets soddered? 

Sorry just confused. Thanks!


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 29, 2006)

with air cooling you will probably gain nothing .. these mods are mainly interesting for extreme coolers.


----------



## hagr (Dec 22, 2006)

*Will it work with 1950XTX?*

well, is it the same mod for a x1950XTX card, or does the 1950XTX need another mod??


----------



## Spacehead (Dec 3, 2007)

Has anybody with watercooling done these? 800 Mhz possible? 

It looks like for X1950XT these mods work too.


----------



## aspire (Dec 6, 2007)

My best without any kind of volt mod or change in voltage settings was 754 mhz on the core.

This was with the core under water.


----------

